# HELP Rod brake How the four brake lever guides are attached to the handlebar??



## Carlos Guevara (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi,

I found an old and rusty Hercules Bike from the 60´s I presume. I repair almost the entire bike but I’m struggling with the brakes system. 

English is not my native language but I will try to explain myself, so please forgive me any mistakes. Doing the best I can here with all the technical words!

The rod breaks have a 04 points where there is a holder that supports the rod, these supports/holders were removed to be able to chromize the rods of the bicycle. My problem is that now when I try to assemble the rod brake system this holders/lever guides don’t fit with the bike’s handlebar.

When I asked around, I few people told me that this holders are placed under pressure, and this pressure is exerted by the rod and the brake springs. *How the four brake lever guides are attached to the handlebars?*

I cannot put an image but if you look in google "rod brake bicycle" you can see in the handlebar 4 points that support the rod brake bar. 

These points are screws and screw a second part that is like a ring/nut. These parts do not adjust and seems like the ring was glued. Maybe you can help me.

Thank you very much for your support

In the image you can see the four points that support the rod and the handlebard. This are somehow "glued".




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2018)

I have seen some that are threaded, and screw into D shaped nuts inside the handlebars- this should give you a little adjustment.  How badly are they mis-aligned?  Chroming will make the holes a little smaller- maybe you can ream them out?


----------



## Carlos Guevara (Mar 16, 2018)

Maybe in the video you can see. I ask around and it seems it was not supposse to be screwed because they dont fit. During the chroming they didnt make any change just unplug that part.






 So weir and it is the last step to use my bike.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!
Hope someone here can help you out!


----------



## Carlos Guevara (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks it is my first project and I am stuck.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2018)

It looks like the the studs are threaded, but the D shaped nuts inside the handlebar are gone.  Can you hear a rattle in the handlebars? Chrome Shops are notorious worldwide for losing important parts!  The points would screw into the missing D-shaped nuts inside the handlebar, and the ring nuts would be tightened to lock the pieces in alignment.  Worst case scenario would be to find a junk Phillips handlebars just for those nuts. I am going to run this reply through the DeepL translator- please let me know how it looks to a native speaker!

Parece que los espárragos están roscados, pero las tuercas en forma de D dentro del manillar ya no están.  ¿Oyes un ruido en el manillar? Los Chrome Shops son famosos en todo el mundo por perder piezas importantes!  Los puntos se atornillaban en las tuercas en forma de D que faltaban dentro del manillar, y las tuercas de anillo se apretarían para bloquear las piezas en alineación.  En el peor de los casos sería encontrar un manillar Phillips de chatarra sólo para esas tuercas. Voy a correr esta respuesta a través del traductor de DeepL - por favor, hágame saber cómo se ve a un hablante nativo!
Traducción realizada con el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Carlos Guevara (Mar 16, 2018)

Andrew Gorman said:


> It looks like the the studs are threaded, but the D shaped nuts inside the handlebar are gone.  Can you hear a rattle in the handlebars? Chrome Shops are notorious worldwide for losing important parts!  The points would screw into the missing D-shaped nuts inside the handlebar, and the ring nuts would be tightened to lock the pieces in alignment.  Worst case scenario would be to find a junk Phillips handlebars just for those nuts. I am going to run this reply through the DeepL translator- please let me know how it looks to a native speaker!
> 
> Parece que los espárragos están roscados, pero las tuercas en forma de D dentro del manillar ya no están.  ¿Oyes un ruido en el manillar? Los Chrome Shops son famosos en todo el mundo por perder piezas importantes!  Los puntos se atornillaban en las tuercas en forma de D que faltaban dentro del manillar, y las tuercas de anillo se apretarían para bloquear las piezas en alineación.  En el peor de los casos sería encontrar un manillar Phillips de chatarra sólo para esas tuercas. Voy a correr esta respuesta a través del traductor de DeepL - por favor, hágame saber cómo se ve a un hablante nativo!
> Traducción realizada con el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator




Thanks for the translation it hard for me to understand and explain myself with all the technical words not familiar to me.

So, I understand this studs/ handlers/ levers are secure by a D Shaped nut inside of the handlebard but it is hard for me to understand how this nuts where screw in the first place if are inside of the handlebard??

Maybe you have a video or something of this D SHAPED NUT so I can go to find a similar nut in the store.

Thank you very much I been looking the whole internet for an aswer and you are the first one!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2018)

No los encontrarás en una tienda!  Si las puntas estaban unidas a los manillares cuando los enviaste a la tienda de cromo, se quitaban allí.  Puede que todavía los tengan.  Si no, el método más fácil sería conseguir un feo par de manillares Phillips y sacarlos.  O, encuentre alguna barra redonda que se deslice dentro de su manillar, taladre y golpee ligeramente para los pernos y corte la barra abajo.
Traducción realizada con el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

You will not find these in a store!  If the points were attached to the handlebars when you sent them to the chrome shop they were removed there.  They may still have them.  If not, the easiest method would be to get an ugly pair of Phillips handlebars and take them out.  Or, find some round bar that slides into your handlebars, drill and tap for the bolts and cut the bar down.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2018)

Un post posiblemente útil en inglés:
https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=109574
Y las pastillas de freno de la marca Fibrax funcionan mucho mejor que otras con frenos de varilla y llantas de acero!
https://harriscyclery.net/product/fibrax-sh144-premium-rod-brake-shoes-pair-1507.htm


----------

